# Sharpening Auger Blades?



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

My ice augers blades are getting not cutting as well these past weeks im sure there is a way to sharpen them but i figured before i break something i better see what someone else thinks? anything will help thanks


----------



## wirenut (Dec 1, 2005)

I resharpen mine with my Gatco knife sharpener.


----------

